# Relocating to northern Virginia from TX



## phamason (Nov 12, 2017)

Brothers, I will be relocating to northern Virginia from TX, help finding a lodge home with be greatly appreciated PHA


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's the Grand Lodge link:
https://mwphglva.org/lodges-2

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

